# ISPConfig Autodiscover



## logifech (13. Apr. 2013)

Hallo,
bin grad auf folgendes gestoßen. LiveConfig® | KB#13 - Auto-Discovery für E-Mail einrichten
Kann man das auch so mit ISPConfig umsetzen wenn Ja wie?
Gruß
logifech


----------



## florian030 (14. Apr. 2013)

Sicherlich geht das. Schau mal hier: https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Thunderbird/Autoconfiguration


----------



## ramsys (15. Apr. 2013)

Für Interessierte hier noch die aktuelle Datenbank von Mozilla:

https://autoconfig-live.mozillamessaging.com/autoconfig/


----------



## mare (15. Apr. 2013)

Das Autoconfig läßt sich auch problemlos an ISConfig andocken.
So könnte man jedem Kunden die Einstellungen für sein Postfach (bis hin zum in ISPC hinterlegten Namen) automatisch puschen.

Leider ist die Implementation der Outlookvariante Autodiscovery für Shared Hostings suboptimal gelöst sodass es dort nicht ohne Warnungen geht außer man hat für JEDE Domaine ein eigenes SSL Zert.


----------

